# An alternative to steel bearing inserts for tubes maybe!



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

For awhile I've been thinking about how to reduce the bearing biting into the tubes.I came up with cones made simply from poly-morph,yes you can use plastic bb's also but I found those a little hard,poly is tough but I think it has a little give and should not bite into the tubes like steel does.Still testing and we shall see if its better and if tubes last longer,first I made some poly balls and in testing they worked really well but its the cones I'm more interested in.

Anyway what do you think? feel free to try it for your self as there's no patent pending Lol










BTW They just push into 2040's no tools necessary

NOTE: The photo was just to give the idea of course in life the cones are always fully inserted into the tubes leaving a little lose end of tube after insertion.


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

I have been thinking about this ever since I saw Pawpawsailor using that metal forger's ball in tube attachment method. A little polymorph has gone a long way with you , huh? Glad to see it!! Great idea T_S.
Be well,
SF


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

SmilingFury said:


> I have been thinking about this ever since I saw Pawpawsailor using that metal forger's ball in tube attachment method. A little polymorph has gone a long way with you , huh? Glad to see it!! Great idea T_S.
> Be well,
> SF


Yes it has mate I'm only using scraps left from making a flatband shooter


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I have also seen a little silicon rubber pressure squeezed in the end of tubes. -- Tex


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

Tex-Shooter said:


> I have also seen a little silicon rubber pressure squeezed in the end of tubes. -- Tex


That would work pretty well too thanks for that Tex


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

This got me thinking that those cheap disposable hearing protection-type earplugs might work, too. You can find them in drug stores or the "health/beauty aids" area of department stores.

You have to roll them between your fingertips to compress them and get them into your ear. When they re-expand, they plug up your ear canal and minimize noise coming in.



























I doubt you could pull the tube through the hole in the frame once they re-expand and fill up the inside of a tube, but I don't really know because I've never tried them.

Has anybody ever tried these?


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

I guess they could work Lacumo but like you I have not tried,it all depends on if they can be pulled through the frame.


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

In all honesty I don't think this will replace steel ball in tubes as it seems only the thin walled tubes 2040 3050 suffer most from steel ball biting into the tubes,tubes like 1745 2050 do not suffer the same.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

if a steel ball is biting into the tube, you can try chamfering the hole where the attachment rests against the fork. a flat edge will aid in cutting into the ball insert area, while the chamfered/beveled edge lets it just rest inside . ive also seed wood ball beads used and somewhere on the forum i saw a piece of dowel used and shaped like the cones you are using.


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

I just cut a 1/4 inch piece of the tube I am using and push it in the end of my tubes. Once I have it in there I roll it back and forth under my palm so it expands as much as it is going to. This works if hole is not to big.


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Very clever!

I've been happy with 1/4" steel balls for this job, but a shaped plug seems even better, particularly if the hole in the fork is similarly shaped. Lexlow did a few shooters for me with flatband fittings along the same lines.

How do you guys get the ball into the tube?

I use a pair of long-nosed pliers, wet the closed tips with a bit of saliva and push the tube on about 10mm (3/8"). Then I open the pliers, stretching the tube open until the ball will fit between the jaws. From there I can push it into the stretched tube opening. Once it's in position, pull the pliers out.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

ash said:


> Very clever!
> 
> I've been happy with 1/4" steel balls for this job, but a shaped plug seems even better, particularly if the hole in the fork is similarly shaped. Lexlow did a few shooters for me with flatband fittings along the same lines.
> 
> ...


I got this little tool online a while back, it's a brass tube shape with a magnet on the end.

The ball bearing gets stuck to it, wet it with a little water and you can push it into the end of a tube pretty easily. Nearly a whole centimetre.

Then the ball automatically releases since the force of the rubber friction is greater than the magnet.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Metropolicity said:


> ash said:
> 
> 
> > Very clever!
> ...


what is the " normal " purpose for this ? i like it !

cheers


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

Metropolicity said:


> ash said:
> 
> 
> > Very clever!
> ...


I have similar of course since tubes is what I shoot,the alu magnetic ball holder unscrews and retains some balls the brass tube with 5mm ID is cut for my draw length all tubes therefore are cut precise.I also have a ball gauge should I get confused what size balls I have,its the grey card you see here and should I find difficulty getting the balls in I have a body piercing pliers that open when squeezed I think I'm covered for all tube eventuality's


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

What a resourceful lot! Great ideas here, to be sure...


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

Tentacle Toast said:


> What a resourceful lot! Great ideas here, to be sure...


Every gizmo for tubes are widely available in China,I have a couple of friends there that keep me informed of these things


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

Lacumo said:


> This got me thinking that those cheap disposable hearing protection-type earplugs might work, too. You can find them in drug stores or the "health/beauty aids" area of department stores.
> You have to roll them between your fingertips to compress them and get them into your ear. When they re-expand, they plug up your ear canal and minimize noise coming in.
> 
> 
> ...


They must have a use somewhere... maybe this is it...

Because theyre no good as ear defenders...


----------



## crapshot (May 3, 2011)

i once saw a shooter using looked like drywall plastic sinks inplace of ball bearings inserts


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

crapshot said:


> i once saw a shooter using looked like drywall plastic sinks inplace of ball bearings inserts


I think those would work well


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

B.P.R said:


> Lacumo said:
> 
> 
> > This got me thinking that those cheap disposable hearing protection-type earplugs might work, too. You can find them in drug stores or the "health/beauty aids" area of department stores.
> ...


I catch fish using them (ear plugs) as lures. They work well on aggressive species like Pike and Walleye which i mostly fish for. Place i fish is full of snags so you want cheap lures as you loose a lot. Sorry for the jack.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

leon13 said:


> what is the " normal " purpose for this ? i like it !
> 
> cheers


That IS the normal purpose!


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

Metro what is the tool called or where did you find it?


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

orcrender said:


> Metro what is the tool called or where did you find it?


Found it here:

http://dx.com/p/outdoor-slingshot-brass-ball-assembler-tool-for-rubber-band-copper-silver-227910

It's call a brass ball assembler tool, whatever


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

Thanks. Price on that is very good IMO.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Metropolicity said:


> leon13 said:
> 
> 
> > what is the " normal " purpose for this ? i like it !
> ...


haha Have never seen that thanks !


----------



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

Metropolicity said:


> ash said:
> 
> 
> > Very clever!
> ...


Could you post a link to the resource for those please?


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Pawpawsailor said:


> Metropolicity said:
> 
> 
> > ash said:
> ...


http://dx.com/p/outdoor-slingshot-brass-ball-assembler-tool-for-rubber-band-copper-silver-227910


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Tube_Shooter said:


> Tentacle Toast said:
> 
> 
> > What a resourceful lot! Great ideas here, to be sure...
> ...


well if u order next time i would like to rent some space in that box ;-) cheers


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

Well i wont be going back to steel ball in tube at least not for 2040 tubes,been shooting tons the last four days and its showing no signs of wear,we shall see where the tubes fail when they come to end of days.


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

Where can the magnetic brass tubes be purchased?? I like that idea very much!! I was in haste to ask and did not see that you had posted the link. Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

tradspirit said:


> Where can the magnetic brass tubes be purchased?? I like that idea very much!! I was in haste to ask and did not see that you had posted the link. Thanks for sharing!!


I put a link on my last post. It's from dealextreme


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

Ok after using the ball insert er for some time I've concluded its PANTS for any tubes small like 1832 1745 and 2040's I ditched it in favor for the body piercing pliers still good for larger ID tubes but not for small ID tubes IMO


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Tube_Shooter said:


> Ok after using the ball insert er for some time I've concluded its PANTS for any tubes small like 1832 1745 and 2040's I ditched it in favor for the body piercing pliers still good for larger ID tubes but not for small ID tubes IMO


What size balls are to trying to try in there? I used a little bit of alcohol and it went in fine. *refraining from lewd jokes*


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

Metropolicity said:


> Tube_Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Ok after using the ball insert er for some time I've concluded its PANTS for any tubes small like 1832 1745 and 2040's I ditched it in favor for the body piercing pliers still good for larger ID tubes but not for small ID tubes IMO
> ...


5mm perhaps mine doesn't hold the ball like the brass one you have :iono: maybe I need a brass one like yours


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Tube_Shooter said:


> Metropolicity said:
> 
> 
> > Tube_Shooter said:
> ...


I've only ever put in I think 3.5 or 4mm balls into 1745 tube.


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

Metropolicity said:


> Tube_Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Metropolicity said:
> ...


Chinese wrist braced slingshots use 5 or 5.5mm ball 4.5mm is to small and just drops through but I did try a 4.5 mm after reading your post and it works fine but trying 5mm is a ball ache


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Try some "drip irrigation" couplers. Some frames work with the plugs. When you find the right one, you'd swear they were made for this very purpose! In the case where neither work, save the super plastic, and grab a stick pen(Bic) and a lighter. Heat slowly, pull slowly, They "Draw" much like soft glass or taffy, So does the drip hose that goes with those fittings. The structural integrity of the result ,because it is round in a round hole, is amazing! Oh! Have a bowl of cool water near for dunking your taffy once pleased with the shape. Either way you've already found your answer! The extended version of which is....... You can really stick dxxx near anything in there for a keeper(RRT tubes work great with the butt-end of that wierd lookin pen!!) now it's just finding what provides the best tube-to-frame contact area, and minimizes those rotten pressure points! A tiny bit of silicone oil or even talcum powder helps quite a bit as well...... Earplugs?!? Thats awesome!! Big brain in the house!!!!

Thanks for listening. lee


----------



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

Lee Silva said:


> Try some "drip irrigation" couplers. Some frames work with the plugs. When you find the right one, you'd swear they were made for this very purpose! In the case where neither work, save the super plastic, and grab a stick pen(Bic) and a lighter. Heat slowly, pull slowly, They "Draw" much like soft glass or taffy, So does the drip hose that goes with those fittings. The structural integrity of the result ,because it is round in a round hole, is amazing! Oh! Have a bowl of cool water near for dunking your taffy once pleased with the shape. Either way you've already found your answer! The extended version of which is....... You can really stick dxxx near anything in there for a keeper(RRT tubes work great with the butt-end of that wierd lookin pen!!) now it's just finding what provides the best tube-to-frame contact area, and minimizes those rotten pressure points! A tiny bit of silicone oil or even talcum powder helps quite a bit as well...... Earplugs?!? Thats awesome!! Big brain in the house!!!!
> Thanks for listening. lee


I've been using silicon earplugs in the Black Widow for several weeks now with good results... See attachment...


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Pawpawsailor said:


> Lee Silva said:
> 
> 
> > Try some "drip irrigation" couplers. Some frames work with the plugs. When you find the right one, you'd swear they were made for this very purpose! In the case where neither work, save the super plastic, and grab a stick pen(Bic) and a lighter. Heat slowly, pull slowly, They "Draw" much like soft glass or taffy, So does the drip hose that goes with those fittings. The structural integrity of the result ,because it is round in a round hole, is amazing! Oh! Have a bowl of cool water near for dunking your taffy once pleased with the shape. Either way you've already found your answer! The extended version of which is....... You can really stick dxxx near anything in there for a keeper(RRT tubes work great with the butt-end of that wierd lookin pen!!) now it's just finding what provides the best tube-to-frame contact area, and minimizes those rotten pressure points! A tiny bit of silicone oil or even talcum powder helps quite a bit as well...... Earplugs?!? Thats awesome!! Big brain in the house!!!!
> ...


That's some seriously top notch, big-brain activity. Mr. Sailor sir! Just to be clear, (Perry please chime-in if I somehow misrepresent)just to be clear, Perry and I are 100% confident in the methods we currently use for these attachments.. any further experiments and /or variations are simply the product of our curiosity, and basic need to entertain ourselves w/what we love.

Which brings me to this!!! GLUESTICKS!!!For those in cooler climates, high temp gluesticks are an awesome alternative. With a little heat and gravity, just let em stretch to size and plunge into cool water! Heat the butt-end and stick on your coat before steppin out for a hunt! Make sure to take em off before laundry day!!!! What a horrible mess I've made(more than once) in the new household dryer machine..


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

Thanks sirs for your responses my frame is SS now I will try the the the glue gun method I can make tube inserts like a shot mold


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

seems like a good idea for the aid of incerting balls in to tubes~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

Tube_Shooter said:


> Thanks sirs for your responses my frame is SS now I will try the the the glue gun method I can make tube inserts like a shot mold


sorry for the delay... Ive been out of town for a week. Lee is always on the money!


----------



## nutthrower (Dec 18, 2011)

didn't see this mentioned, I use a tapering tool that is used for my archery, it is used for tapering the ends of arrow shafts to accept arrow points, just a thought , has worked well for me - but I like the ideas mentioned here also


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

nutthrower said:


> didn't see this mentioned, I use a tapering tool that is used for my archery, it is used for tapering the ends of arrow shafts to accept arrow points, just a thought , has worked well for me - but I like the ideas mentioned here also


Jeez! great idea! What about a pencil sharpener?!?!


----------



## nutthrower (Dec 18, 2011)

Lee Silva said:


> nutthrower said:
> 
> 
> > didn't see this mentioned, I use a tapering tool that is used for my archery, it is used for tapering the ends of arrow shafts to accept arrow points, just a thought , has worked well for me - but I like the ideas mentioned here also
> ...


I don't see way not


----------



## Packman (Jun 21, 2012)

Lacumo said:


> This got me thinking that those cheap disposable hearing protection-type earplugs might work, too. You can find them in drug stores or the "health/beauty aids" area of department stores.
> 
> You have to roll them between your fingertips to compress them and get them into your ear. When they re-expand, they plug up your ear canal and minimize noise coming in.
> 
> ...


Has this been tried yet? I thought of this recently, too, and will try it soon.

Thinking of this, though, how about simply pushing the end of the tube into itself about 3/4", then tying off near the end to keep it from coming undone?


----------



## Bajaja (May 13, 2011)

I see some clever ideas here, maybe they should be moved to the tutorial forum!


----------



## RTR104 (May 20, 2014)

Yea I am useing BB sized shot to put in the end of my 2040's. Little spit and some fiddling around and they go right in no trouble. Once it drys they are actually hard to remove. However one of those fancy ball inserters are the way to go.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

My alternative to steel bearings is M5 x 10mm allen screw.

Very easy to push in to tube with right Allen key.


----------

